# was to lake placid



## pujols (Sep 12, 2010)

does the 3000 points allow me to go from was to lake placid or is the bus extra points...has anyone tried this ..is it better than going washington to port kent to ferry to burlington vt? thinking of using pts for a short trip any thoughts which is better going with bus to lake palcid or taking ferry to vermont?

thanks so much


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 12, 2010)

You know the St. Louis Cardinals have given up on getting to the playoffs when their best player, and triple crown possibility, is starting to make vacation plans.


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 12, 2010)

*I'd recommend the train to Westport, NY, then the bus to Lake Placid.*

*Lake Placid is a lovely area. My daughter trained at the Olympic Arena*

*for one year and my wife lived there too. It was a year to remember!!*


----------



## AlanB (Sep 12, 2010)

Well part of the answer depends on when you wish to travel. The Port Kent ferry doesn't run year round, it only runs during the summer and very early fall. So unless you're planning this trip within the next few weeks, and I'm not sure just when the ferry stops running, you won't have that choice.

And yes, the 3,000 points should include the bus to Lake Placid, which is a wonderful place to visit. You will have to call to book that trip, as it cannot be booked online however.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 12, 2010)

The ferry runs from Port Kent until October 11. To connect to the Adirondack (to either Port Kent or Westport) for 3,000 points, you need to depart from WAS on a Regional at either 3:15 AM or 4:15 AM!


----------



## A.J. (Sep 16, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> The ferry runs from Port Kent until October 11. To connect to the Adirondack (to either Port Kent or Westport) for 3,000 points, you need to depart from WAS on a Regional at either 3:15 AM or 4:15 AM!


precisely why I went home from WAS on the Vermonter! I am very much not a morning person!


----------

